# What is your favorite Punch?



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

mine is the Ninfas then again thats probably the only punch I have smoked and own that and the asian regional. I am looking to really dig in but I am unsure of where to really start lately I prefer shorter smokes and thinner rg's as these offer th most rewards. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated:tu I have read a few reviews and did some searches but there aren't many recent reviews.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

My favorite is probably the Punch RS 11, granted it's the only one I've had but it was great. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

In no particular order...since I love 'em all.....

Ninfas
Superfinos (RE)
Swiss Robustos (RE)
Black Prince
Punch Punch
Punch Petites
RS #12
RS #11
Coronas


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Super Selection #1 and Ninfa


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Punch is one of my favorite Marcas, if not my favorite. The Ninfa is probably the best of what I've smoked but sadly has been discontinued and is no longer readily available. The SS2 is a powerhouse of the line but is also difficult to come by.

I love the Punch Punch, get many of the same flavors as from the Ninfa - mmm, citrus. The SS1 and RS11 are also typical Punch, whereas the RS12 and Black Prince are not IMHO.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I've only ever had a DC, RS11 and RS12, but the RS11 was hands down my fav. The 9years of age didn't hurt it either :ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Punch is an excellent line top to bottom. The Swiss Robust is one of the strongest I have smoked. Royal Selections are quite nice, as is the large format cigars. No personal favorite for me... Never tried the Ninfas, but would love to; Laguito 1 is my favorite vitola.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

SS#2 (aged)


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

had a Ninfa last weekend and it is the best punch, and up there with the best cigar, I've ever had


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

All these sound good, love the feedback keep it coming:r


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Punch Punch. But then again that is the only Habana Punch that I have smoked. I did enjoy it though.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I dig the Ninfas, Superfinos, Punch Punch, and many other.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The left jab is over rated. I prefer a right cross. 













Coronas, Ninfas, and RS12s for me.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

The Nectares line had to be the best Ive ever had. Just wish there were more available.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

poker said:


> The Nectares line had to be the best Ive ever had. Just wish there were more available.


Good call, Kel. :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> SS#2 (aged)


Oh, hells yeah brudda! These are my favorites, by far. The Superfinos and Ninfas are great smokes too. Oh yeah, the Punch Petite Punch is another I really like. :ss


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Good call, Kel. :tu


That's what you do when you've been around for like a bazillion years.....I'd have to go with the Ninfa, SS1, and pc's


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

SS2
RS12
Nimfa


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Rare: Nectares.

Regular Production: SS2, SS1, Ninfas in cabinet, and the Italia Regional "Superfinos"


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> SS2
> RS12
> Ninfa


me too... you are such a bad influence!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I am partial to the Right Hook. One Powerful Punch.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

poker said:


> The Nectares line had to be the best Ive ever had. Just wish there were more available.


Forgot about that one Kelly...smoked several in P-P-Ps, never had one all the way through. They are amazing. :tu


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

I love the Punch Marca. My top 5 in order:

Punch Punch
Punch DC
Punch SS#1
Punch SS#2
Punch RS#12

Good cigars :ss


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Ninfa. Only punch I've ever really liked.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Either the SS#2 or the DC or the Punch Punch! Hell I like the whole line:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> SS2
> RS12
> Ninfa





zemekone said:


> me too... you are such a bad influence!


me too.... so should I be mad at Gerry or Larry? :r


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I have only had Punch Punch, I do have a corona (1999) waiting for me though.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Out of the ones I've smoked (RS11, RS12 and PP) I'd have to say the RS11.


----------



## SmokeFiend (Jan 13, 2008)

Punch Punch & RS 12


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

SmokeFiend said:


> Punch Punch & RS 12


:tpd:Exactly!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Champion as long as I don't get one with a bad draw. Its happened before.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Of the 3 or 4 vitolas I've had, I'd have to say the Corona has been the best.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Monarcas
Ninfa
Double Corona
RS12


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

So far:

Ninfa
RS12
Black Prince

and the Punch Punch is pretty far behind those....


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I really like the churchill as well, though I prefer them fresher. I think they lose too much oomph if they're well aged.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Surprised no one mentioned the Monarcas. One of the best in the line IMHO.
Also like Punch Petite Punch, 20 y/o SS#2's just to name a few.
Oh yeah, the Nectares are ok.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SS#2 
Ninfa
RS#12
RS#11
Corona


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> *Monarcas*
> Ninfa
> Double Corona
> RS12





Bruce said:


> Surprised no one mentioned the Monarcas. One of the best in the line IMHO.
> Also like Punch Petite Punch, 20 y/o SS#2's just to name a few.
> Oh yeah, the Nectares are ok.


:ss


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

ok, then change my comment to very few members mentioning the Monarcas.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

looks like I am going to get some rs12 and some some ss2


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

There are certain cigars that I consider as a "must try". The Punch Punch is one of them.


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

I loves me a aged PUNCH PUNCH :ss


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

mash said:


> I really like the churchill as well, though I prefer them fresher. I think they lose too much oomph if they're well aged.


:tpd:, sorta. I rather enjoy them aged--they're my fav Punch. Followed closely by ninfas, Black Princes (what I'm smoking as I type this), and coronas. Haven't tried one I *didn't* like, though. Amazing line, really. Right up there with ERDM for me.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

hova45 said:


> looks like I am going to get some rs12 and some some ss2


:tpd:

I have about 4 RS12's left that are around 3 years old and they are VERY good... too bad they won't get much older:cb


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine would have to be the Royal Selection #12, I was gifted it, and it was a great stogie...Granted its the only one I've smoked.:cb


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Cadillac said:


> There are certain cigars that I consider as a "must try". The Punch Punch is one of them.


I just added that to my "Buy List", although I've never had one


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Punch Punch or DC's both in cab selection. The Ninfa cabs are good too.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Punch Punch, RS12, and Ninfas.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I have tasted a Punch and it was fantastic, but that was all. This is a brand on my wish list.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I have had various non cuban Punch and only had the Punch Punch once but that one time really left an impression...:dr


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Punch Punch. Nuf said.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Let's see, I have unopened cabs of SS1's and RS11's, so those are obviously go to smokes, but for a fav, I gotta say the SS2.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

ninfas, RS-11, RS-12


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Toss up between the 
1. DC Cab 
2. SS II (rest in peace )

Honorable mention - 
Punch Punch Cab
Petite Coronas del Punch (extremely under rated and overlooked) 
SS1


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Only has the Royal Selection #11. It is my favorite cigar of all time, I believe.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Only had the Royal Selection No. 12, Corona and Double Corona. The Double Corona wins, hands down. The Corona is nice as well, but I won't rush to buy them. The RS12...I hate them. I seriously hate them.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

never had the cubans but Ive liked all the honduran punchs ive smoke from the regular line and the gran puro. I have a gran cru maduro waiting that should be good as well. YOu always get some great woodsy spice from punch.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

RS11 by far!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Superfinos or bust.
OMFG they're good :ss


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

have had the ninfas, punch punch and churchill, and i gotta say, not a big fan of the marca... 

hey, i didn't just violate the rules of this thread, did i? if so, moderators, please adjust this reply. thanks!

:tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Oh, hells yeah brudda! These are my favorites, by far (SS#2). The Superfinos and Ninfas are great smokes too. Oh yeah, the Punch Petite Punch is another I really like. :ss


Add the Punch Robustos RE.


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

Just had the 2006 super robusto on new years eve. The only word that kept coming out of my mouth the whole night was ohmygodthisissofreakinggood, over and over again. I liked this cigar, a lot. :ss
Thanks again to mr. maduro for the chance to try it.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I absolutely love the Punch DC:dr


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I have not had a lot of exposure to punch but they always leave me feeling 

01 RS12, 01 Ninfa, 01 SSNo1, 98 corona. All just okay.. Maybe I need a fresh one?? or one that is not from 01??


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Because the ;one RS11 did wonders for me, I would do some dirty, nasty things for the impossible to obtain SS#2 or SS#1! Its an itch that seems impossible to scratch :-(


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

RS 12


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

madurolover said:


> I absolutely love the Punch DC:dr




Punch Punch for me.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

The Rare Corojo Rothchild


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> The Rare Corojo Rothchild


Habanos forum

Ninfa - Would like to find a few more
Black Prince - for a nice mild smoke
SS2 - Tried one at the Shack and had to buy a cab! Yum.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I only have a box of 07 Punch DC still resting :tu


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

RS 12 right now-yummy:ss


----------

